# Inline filters/Softeners



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I've installed a few inline softening systems before, but it's been awhile, and I deff. don't sell many of them. 

One of my customers house is extremely small, and really doesn't have the room for tank style softener. Anybody have any recommendations on inline style filters or softeners for hard water? Wheres the best place to order them, and how often do you have to buy a new cartridge. 

Thanks for any input. I appreciate it guys!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The only thing that will soften water is a softener and when I mean soften- remove the hardness causing minerals such as lime, calcium, etc. This can only be achieved by ion exchange which is how a water softener softens water. Now if she is just looking to improve taste and get rid of minor odors, a small carbon filter is all she needs.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I've seen and installed filter systems that claimed to soften water, however that was back when I was working for a company and I wasn't involved in the ordering and don't even remember a name. 

Keep in mind I'm no expert in filtration area (in case you haven't picked up on it already) lol

Another question for everybody. 

When using a carbon filter is it a good idea to have water ran through a sediment filter before the carbon filter? I know alot of places have filter pods that have both of them on it. Where's a good place to buy something like this? I got the call after the supply house closed so not sure what is available in my area. Just trying to get some recommendations and a head start on tomorrows search.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dun' Right said:


> I've seen and installed filter systems that claimed to soften water, however that was back when I was working for a company and I wasn't involved in the ordering and don't even remember a name.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm no expert in filtration area (in case you haven't picked up on it already) lol
> 
> ...


Carbon filter is mostly to remove sediments, improve taste and oders.. not the hardness removal... and MUST be changed often to get the full benifit from it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> I've seen and installed filter systems that claimed to soften water, however that was back when I was working for a company and I wasn't involved in the ordering and don't even remember a name.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm no expert in filtration area (in case you haven't picked up on it already) lol
> 
> ...


Just a carbon filter is fine, the carbon will actually take out small amounts of sediment anyway, You can get a good quality filter sump and carbon filter from any supplier- remember a carbon filter won't soften the water. You could even get a small in/out carbon tank- this would last a lot longer then a carbon cartridge. 

If it were me- I would find some place to install a softener in the house and you could carbon top the Softeners resin bed, this would give her softwater and take out undesirable tastes, odors, and sediment. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

if you want to attack the hardness only why not look for a decent descaler that changes the carbonate to a bicarbonate? Relatively small size and the customer still gets to drink the calcium and magnesium they require. They still have hard water however it will not destroy the plumbing.

Check out H2O concepts for the descaler.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Aquasana EQ-300*





















http://dunbarplumbing.multiply.com/photos/album/9/Water_Treatment_Installations#photo=1

Aquasana Rhino EQ-300 pictured above.

Link to Aquasana


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v70/DUNBAR/?action=view&current=water_filter_install_04.mp4
> 
> http://dunbarplumbing.multiply.com/photos/album/9/Water_Treatment_Installations#photo=1
> 
> ...


A water softener takes up that much room

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> A water softener takes up that much room
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
Tell them to get rid of the water heater. It'll fit.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

liked the idea of a by pass valve when the filtration system goes down.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I like clack products the best, clack 9 by 48 tank with clack head. With a carbon topped resin bead. 









sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> liked the idea of a by pass valve when the filtration system goes down.


That was the second rhino I installed. The 2nd pic was the first one, guy kept saying he wanted a bypass after the installation and never justified me coming back to put it in. Solely for the reason for uninterrupted water service while changing the prefilter.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok, another question. What whole house filter do you guys use? Looking for a whole house carbon filter system.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> Ok, another question. What whole house filter do you guys use? Looking for a whole house carbon filter system.


If you are looking for a maintaince friendly system that will last, get a in/out carbon block filter. I'll post a pic in a little. 

If it was me-I would strongly recommend that you install a softener with carbon top- that will soften the water and remove tastes and odors. An 8 by 44 tank would be perfect and only need to be repacked every few years. 










8 by 44 is the center tank

All you need is a place about 12 inches wide by 58 inches high for a softener- 9 by 48 tank. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out the NUVO H2O system. Fergies carries them.
I installed two last year and one this year. Feedback from all three customers has been positive.
The first one I sold I added the first filter change at six months for free. They were very impressed with the system.
They install easy and in a small area. Change the filter every six months or sooner if they use a lot of water and their good to go.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I've installed a few of the magnetic descalers, They have been tested and proved to have less scaling within the water systems, less irritating to dry skin, and allows for more soap suds within raw untreated water.

It will not remove the bicarbonate from the water but will change its structural state which has proved to help.

I always aim for a softener first but in some cases due to space limitations and backwash water restrictions (in our area we can't just dump outsite due to freezing and regulations).

I was skeptical at first but I had a few customers who wanted to use these and they supplied there own knowing that I am only responsible for making sure the unit is installed with no leaks and not the performance of it. Every customer I installed a magnetic descaler for was happy with the outcome, and lab tests have shown it does help for scaling within the domestic water supply and any mechanicals it may come into contact with.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use E.W.S. water systems. Their carbon + water conditioner works very well if you can deal with the backwash drainage.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

AWWGH said:


> I've installed a few of the magnetic descalers, They have been tested and proved to have less scaling within the water systems, less irritating to dry skin, and allows for more soap suds within raw untreated water.
> 
> It will not remove the bicarbonate from the water but will change its structural state which has proved to help.
> 
> ...


I would like to see scientific proof. 

Please read through this web site http://www.chem1.com/CQ/ and stop ripping off your customers. :thumbsup: And If you don't believe him, PM me and I will give you 15 years worth of research that covers pretty much every single snake oil water treatment pushed on the unsuspecting public in the past 30 years. NO magnetic descaler on a size that would even fit into most residences can remove or change the composition of water and the minerals in it.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I have installed these customers love them the Houseton I'm not sure how it works but our customers say they do. The five filter system we just install them don't sell them


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

But we sell a three filter system one sediment one choloromine one chlorine


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chloromines require a huge system because they are too aggressive on carbon. E.W.S.'s chloromine filter has to have the carbon shipped separately and assembled on site because it's too heavy to ship complete. 

I agree there is a lot of voodoo in the treatment industry and most of us don't know the chemistry and can be swayed just like our customers.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

jc-htownplumber said:


> But we sell a three filter system one sediment one choloromine one chlorine


A catalytic carbon tank could do all of that, and if the sediment is really bad, which it shouldnt be on city water you could put a head on it and that would backwash it to remove the trapped sediment. The only way to remove chlorimines is to utillize catalytic/centaur carbon. When we are removing just chlorine coconut carbon is fine. And on a well system where the well water is chlorinated (chlorine)- coconut carbon in a backwashing tank is best.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Chloromines require a huge system because they are too aggressive on carbon. E.W.S.'s chloromine filter has to have the carbon shipped separately and assembled on site because it's too heavy to ship complete.
> 
> I agree there is a lot of voodoo in the treatment industry and most of us don't know the chemistry and can be swayed just like our customers.


Catalytic/centaur carbon removes chlorimines like it was nothing.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I would like to see scientific proof.
> 
> Please read through this web site http://www.chem1.com/CQ/ and stop ripping off your customers. :thumbsup: And If you don't believe him, PM me and I will give you 15 years worth of research that covers pretty much every single snake oil water treatment pushed on the unsuspecting public in the past 30 years. NO magnetic descaler on a size that would even fit into most residences can remove or change the composition of water and the minerals in it.


 http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...r-SNAg&usg=AFQjCNGyjPtKMdYxjj1xcDx9gXWRdqEoAA

Listen nothing will ever replace the ion exchange of a water softener, but in the real world a water softener is not always feasible. In todays world you myself and everyone else here has to be able to adapt to certain situations.

I'm not going around ans advertising this as the worlds best new product. As i mentioned i would much rather always install a softener. It has been tested, and while it does not change any chemical properties it does change the physical properties of the carbonates in the water.

It won't replace what we know is the best way to treat hard water, but I'd be stupid not to take advantage of all the resources available to me.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

AWWGH said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CEIQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.inepo.com%2Fenglish%2FuplFiles_resim%2FEstonia_MariaOrb.pdf&ei=lW-gT-XKMoL40gG_r-SNAg&usg=AFQjCNGyjPtKMdYxjj1xcDx9gXWRdqEoAA
> 
> Listen nothing will ever replace the ion exchange of a water softener, but in the real world a water softener is not always feasible. In todays world you myself and everyone else here has to be able to adapt to certain situations.
> 
> ...


You HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME ! A scientific study done in........wait for it Estonia? Who do you think did that "study" and who do you think paid for that BS document? Again, please consult a chemist, someone with a PHD in chemistry. Better yet. READ the web site I posted. Again, I have been researching this bunk for 30+ years. I have personally tested every single residential magnetic, radio wave, electronic induction Et. Al. product on the market. I have been harassed by and threatened by those quacks manufacturing this crap. NONE, and I mean absolutely NONE of them do ANYTHING except take hard earned money out of peoples pockets, PERIOD. The only one taking advantage would be you taking advantage over your customers. Don't bother to reply because you do not have the requisite knowledge of basic chemistry and physics to be able to make an cogent argument. In short, you have been duped and brainwashed by a slick salesman and now you are passing the ignorance to your customers. :thumbsup:

Pardon my irritation here but I have been dealing with this crap for a long time now and it really, really pisses me off when people fall for these scams.

But the girl playing with the flasks is pretty darn cute


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> You HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME ! A scientific study done in........wait for it Estonia? Who do you think did that "study" and who do you think paid for that BS document? Again, please consult a chemist, someone with a PHD in chemistry. Better yet. READ the web site I posted. Again, I have been researching this bunk for 30+ years. I have personally tested every single residential magnetic, radio wave, electronic induction Et. Al. product on the market. I have been harassed by and threatened by those quacks manufacturing this crap. NONE, and I mean absolutely NONE of them do ANYTHING except take hard earned money out of peoples pockets, PERIOD. The only one taking advantage would be you taking advantage over your customers. Don't bother to reply because you do not have the requisite knowledge of basic chemistry and physics to be able to make an cogent argument. In short, you have been duped and brainwashed by a slick salesman and now you are passing the ignorance to your customers. :thumbsup:


If you read what I wrote I don't advertise these, I've installed customer supplied units and have had positive results. I know what works and what doesn't. I have personally seen improvements with these installed; It's called field testing. 

It's not a replacement but it's an alternative when you NEED an alternative.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Catalytic/centaur carbon removes chlorimines like it was nothing.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Yes, carbon works. However it requires more carbon and more contact time to do so.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

So there are times when you "need" to install something is useless ? Obviously, you are not going to change your mind, neither are you going to do any real research or listen to people that have done way way more field testing than you will ever do in your life. So, keep on scamming your customers. And I don't for a second believe that you are not selling them either.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> So there are times when you "need" to install something is useless ? Obviously, you are not going to change your mind, neither are you going to do any real research or listen to people that have done way way more field testing than you will ever do in your life. So, keep on scamming your customers. And I don't for a second believe that you are not selling them either.


Big deal ... if the customer wants to buy useless stuff ... good for the contractor....

Thats what makes the world go around


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> So there are times when you "need" to install something is useless ? Obviously, you are not going to change your mind, neither are you going to do any real research or listen to people that have done way way more field testing than you will ever do in your life. So, keep on scamming your customers. And I don't for a second believe that you are not selling them either.


Your ignorance amazes me, you don't even read what I'm writing because you are so close minded. I don't advertise, I don't sell. I install customer supplied and have seen a difference.

Do you install customer supplied fixtures? Just curious.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

No I do not and if I did I sure as hell would not install a product that I know is a scam.


----------

